# 2 Beagles want a good Home.



## fishonkarl (Dec 23, 2005)

I have 2 seasoned female beagles for sale! One has papers!! They are my daughters dogs and my wife and I are going through a marriage separation. They are great with kids (would prefer as youngsters dogs). They are kenneled dogs and are the quietest beagles in a kennel I have honestly seen. They have to go together as one team. I live in Mid Michigan I am 2 hrs away from just about any part of the mitten. $25.00 for the both of them. Can contact me [email protected].


----------

